# Mexico



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
So I've been searcing the world, literally, for assorted B14 nissan parts. I have found very few. First off, the Lucino (the 200SX, or internationally known sporty version of the sunny and the one wth the interesting parts) wasn't exported to europe. So there isn't any way of getting 'european' parts here. 
Japan has given me no luck, Australia and NZ have crazy expensive shipping, and slow e-mail responses, but I'm still going to try. Finally is mexico. Mexico gets lots of cool nissan parts (Such as the GTR body kit sold by stillen and erebuni FROM THE DEALER). Also for those with a 200SX and want different tails, they have cool black outlined ones. I'm trying to see what else is the difference between a US 200SX and a MX Lucino.

Seth


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

If you are looking for engine parts your wasting your time. 
The Lucino line has 2 engines *GA15DE & SR18DE* .


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope, 
I'm looking for interior and exterior parts. 

Seth


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

What are the specs on the SR18DE engine. Is it as tunable as the SR20??


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

O.K. if your looking for interior parts the best place to check is probably Trinidad (here in the Caribbean).
You can find anything nissan from Datsun 510s up. A lot of the parts dealers are not online though so you would have to make a couple of phonecalls. I have some numbers as soon as I find them I'll pm them to you.

Hey Ricebox I dont know to much about the sr18 but I know of a guy in Trinidad who put one with turbo in a b13.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Check these out.
http://www.trinituner.com 
http://www.trnispeed.com


----------

